# Tank -14 Dec 07



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

Fished the outgoing at the Tank one last time before the striper season comes to a close. Conditions were not too bad if you were moving a lot. Wind was an ideal 5-10 mph NW but it was below freezing out there and that is all a body needed. I ran into Zippy trying to get one last keeper for the year and also ran into two of my old Tank buddies from Hartford county. I have fished with these guys for years -- true lure fishermen and they were trying to get a final keeper too. Glad to see I am not the only diehard!!

One of my friends got a nice fat 23" striped one between the two bridges at pole 30 and on the next cast, I landed a fat just over 18" keeper in the same general area. Nice for both of us to finish the season on a positive note. For the night, I caught about a dozen stripers ... all but one were 14"-16". Also got to meet FFEMTREED and his net toting girlfriend ... nice to find out we were all natives from PA and I went to college where they come from (probably before they were born --LOL). Hope some of the tips I have passed on will help in future ventures. Good meeting you folks and hope to meet up with you both again.

Well it has been a great year once again for me at the Tank and I could tell tonight that it was time to stop. Water temp is down there now and the striped ones are ready to move out to deeper water with more feed. I enjoyed meeting all the newer board members this year and fishing with new and old pals from the board. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year Diehards!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for all your posts ABluesman. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you! :beer:


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*The tank is dead*

Hey bluesman what the heck are you telling people there are stripers there ,there are know fish at the tank but perch and thats it there are know stripers i was there last night and two nights ago i was the guy in camos and driving blue nissan xterra 4x4


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Bass_n_around said:


> Hey bluesman what the heck are you telling people there are stripers there ,there are know fish at the tank but perch and thats it there are know stripers i was there last night and two nights ago i was the guy in camos and driving blue nissan xterra 4x4


i beg to differ... there are catfish, there is always catfish...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Bass_n_around said:


> Hey bluesman what the heck are you telling people there are stripers there ,there are know fish at the tank but perch and thats it there are know stripers i was there last night and two nights ago i was the guy in camos and driving blue nissan xterra 4x4


You probably haven't met ABluesman, but he knows his stuff when it comes to the Tank. He's been here a long time and posted plenty of pics to show his success there and I have fished with him personally. Think "Hengstthomas of the Tank". He is one of those guys that has fished that spot so hard over the years that he knows it like the back of his hand. 

Now, as for keeper size rock still being in the bay, they are still catchable. FnC caught a keeper size rock on Thursday and that is further north than the Tank.


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Hey BS n around*

I did not see you at the Tank last night and I wasn't there the night before ... both were bad weather nights but believe me there are still stripers there and we got two last night worth keeping. Why would I lie and why would you argue something I and many others have proven over and over all this week??? A place is not dead just because you can't catch anything there:--| ... you give me the idea that you must have been soaking bait or something!!! 

It is what it is ...



BTW ... thanks for the kind words Fishbait


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*the dead tank*

Well i beg to differ i know you know your s...t but ive been fishing it before the new bridge was even built and ive never seen any stripers there except ounce this late and it was 70 degrees all the way till dec20.but there are none there now no baitfish nothing but very few and far inbetween perch about 2inches.I fished the talbot side one end to the other notta


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Tank*

sorry but not arguing.I know you know tom in DE he will tell you i know my st also.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Bass_n_around said:


> Well i beg to differ i know you know your s...t but ive been fishing it before the new bridge was even built and ive never seen any stripers there except ounce this late and it was 70 degrees all the way till dec20.but there are none there now no baitfish nothing but very few and far inbetween perch about 2inches.I fished the talbot side one end to the other notta


sounds like you need to meet some of the P&S folks here at the tank sometime soon. there is a difference between saying, "I didn't or haven't caught a fish there" than implying someone is lying. 

Truth of the matter of is, there are number of people who caught rockfish at the tank past month. I'm sure you are more than welcome to join any of them if you are willing.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I was at the tank last night and fished a tad with Abluesman, I personally can vouch for the keeper he caught last night. 

FACT -- There are keeper stripers still hovering around the tank.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ffemtreed said:


> I was at the tank last night and fished a tad with Abluesman, I personally can vouch for the keeper he caught last night.
> 
> FACT -- There are keeper stripers still hovering around the tank.


I caught mine on Wednesday and Okimavich is my witness. If you have eyes at all and watch the water you can see them quite easily.

Forgive me but I think b_n_a just wants to start something on here because of the way he keeps coming back and talking a bunch of negative garbage and basically calling us liars without actually saying it. 

ABluesman, it was a pleasure to finally meet you. I look forward to 'hooking' up  with you next Fall. I'll make it a point to come out to the Tank in late Oct/Early Nov instead of waiting until the end. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year

Maybe I'll also get the chance to fish the tank with fryemanjef and ffemtreed next year.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I am a little hesitant gettin' in this b/c we both have fished with Tom, but I think your being a little negative about the Tank. 

I have fished with most every guy that posted here and can personally vouch for their honesty when it comes to what they catch. Abluesman is the guy to talk to when you wanna get into Fall stripers at the Tank . . . he will tell ya which lights, which lures, color, size, basically everything you can buy . . . what he can't tell ya is "HOW" he fishes, you have to see it in person. 

Just ease off a bit when callin' people out, especially callin' out their integrity.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats on another great year, AB. Too bad we never got to meet up this year. Just been one of those busy falls for me. We'll have to rectify that next fall!!

For now, enjoy the holidays and stay warm!!

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

What's with all the attitude, name calling, and negative implications? Just earlier this week I was called an A--hole and now Abluesman is being called a liar...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Abluesman is definately not a liar . . .


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Bs*

Would you like to see pics from last year in mid Dec. of the fish I caught on the Cambridge side?? I think there may be several still in my gallery and you can read last years archived posts too. The same guys you are hearing comments from were out there watching me catch them and getting some of their own. Same thing this year ... Have you taken the time to read my last six or so posts and look at the pics? I didn't snap pics of stripers in the snow in July ... If you had, you would think twice about saying the Tank is dead, remaining obstinate about your opinion and saying how you know your stuff. Maybe you do, but your comments don't indicate that. I fished before the new bridge and I can remember lots of years catching stripers in Dec. --- in fact, nearly every year I can remember I have caught fish that late ... I can remember many of those late falls that if we got anything under 25", we felt like we were not fishing the area correctly. 

I have never met you and you seem much different than the other guys on this board. I wonder what motivates your comments?? Lighten Up Buddy and have a Merry Christmas. You can fish with me next Nov/Dec and maybe then your ideas about late fall/early winter Tank fishing will change. 

The guys are right ... it is a FACT that there are still stripers at the Tank. Thanks for all the supportive comments guys and once again my best to you and yours for the holidays and the New Year.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> What's with all the attitude, name calling, and negative implications? Just earlier this week I was called an A--hole and now Abluesman is being called a liar...


truth hurts  j/k

next he will say there are no fish in the bay during the winter but he knows his shiet right lol?


i can piss farther


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

ABluesman said:


> Would you like to see pics from last year in mid Dec. of the fish I caught on the Cambridge side?? I think there may be several still in my gallery and you can read last years archived posts too. The same guys you are hearing comments from were out there watching me catch them and getting some of their own. Same thing this year ... Have you taken the time to read my last six or so posts and look at the pics? I didn't snap pics of stripers in the snow in July ... If you had, you would think twice about saying the Tank is dead, remaining obstinate about your opinion and saying how you know your stuff. Maybe you do, but your comments don't indicate that. I fished before the new bridge and I can remember lots of years catching stripers in Dec. --- in fact, nearly every year I can remember I have caught fish that late ... I can remember many of those late falls that if we got anything under 25", we felt like we were not fishing the area correctly.
> 
> I have never met you and you seem much different than the other guys on this board. I wonder what motivates your comments?? Lighten Up Buddy and have a Merry Christmas. You can fish with me next Nov/Dec and maybe then your ideas about late fall/early winter Tank fishing will change.
> 
> The guys are right ... it is a FACT that there are still stripers at the Tank. Thanks for all the supportive comments guys and once again my best to you and yours for the holidays and the New Year.


Ole Fella, add this kat to your ignore list because as some say ingnorance is bliss... Everyone here knows that (NO, KNOW and NOW) don't mean the same thing. Besides for the grammatics and question this persons fishing ethics besides the fact that he knows the Guru. my .02.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok Lets straighten this out ...
I feel I am kinda in the middle of this so ..
Lee , First off let me give a real "example" of whats going on here ...
I go to IRI almost every night and catch stripers all night EVERY night I go . I take folks with me or meet up with them and some times they get skunked while I am catching them at a good rate ... I read all the time about how some guys are getting skunked . I watch and wait for guys to leave certain spots at night and after awhile of "not" catching anything they leave and I walk up and make a cast and catch a fish ... Its simply a difference of knowing whats going on day by day . 
It is very rare for this to happen but I have been fishing and have had times when the bite was hard to come by and then watched someone come along and start bailing fish . I have walked out on CHP with a full pier and no one was really doing anything and I literally pull fish up from in front of them all . Some get pissed yes and others just amazed and many follow suite but most of them still wont catch them ... WHY ? Because they dont know what they are doing .
Lee I know you can fish and I know you have and will catch fish but you are being stubborn and very harsh to Bluesman . The guy is just like myself at CHP except its the Tank . There are quite a few who have fished there recently and caught fish . Your my friend So many are being polite . I am sure you have been fishing when the bite was off and had some one come up and catch some fish right ? 
I do think you owe Bluesman an apology . 
The great thing about reading fishing reports is that they show whats going on at a particular time ... the more reports from one area the better as you can get a real feel but when reports lack .. you still gotta play to win.
Bottom line is this .. That night I met you at CHP you caught fish but how many Trout would you have gotten had you not met me ?
Take this however you want Lee but your still my friend ... I said my piece and I'm Done !


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*thats cool*

Your always honest like me ,but there are no stripers at tank.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Real funny!!*

Tom, I don't think you can be any clearer than that. I guess you cannot convince everyone that a zebra has stripes.

Abluesman, there is nothing for you to prove, so just enjoy your fish dinner for us.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Tank and NO Stripers*

After reading this post and related comments I have decided to throw in my 2cents. 

I don't and have never fished on or near the bridge but I can tell you for a fact that the Bay and surrounding rivers are still harboring large schools of all size stripers. 

My friend has been running out of the Wicomico and getting into huge shools of stripers for weeks now, the baitfish are still abundant and the fish are bustin the schools on the surface, as well as being trolled up on umbrella rigs and tandem jigs.

The guides on the bay are still fishing and catching soooooooooooooooo why is it so hard for someone to believe that stripers are being caught from the Tank?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Bass_n_around said:


> Your always honest like me ,but there are no stripers at tank.


Everyone was cordial, everyone tried to be nice because of who you know, but since you can't just man up and apologize or even say we MIGHT be right, welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Tank*

Knowone said anything about the surrounding ares were still catching plenty in the bay binedict and others not the tank.but if you are i apologize but still dont beleive it.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Bluesman*

I do apologize if you did but I or should i say we have met you back in sept and oct we were at light pole 30 and you and the friend of yours were with you .Your a short dude that werars cardhart And i think on the talbot side oct we were at 39 and you two poles down.But I do apologize but still .


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

BassNAround, thanks for steppin' up. I now get the fact you are lookin' out for those guys who come thinkin' it's hand over fish. No hard feelings from me and hope the same with you. We'll prolly see each other sometime and hopefully you can put me on the fish


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

Apology accepted here --- in the future, just *think* about what you are going to say or write before you attack people over something so trivial. The only one that looked bad on this long thread was you and BTW, I don't think you ever met me because you are not describing me properly ... I am 6'- 2" and about 225 lbs.-- not by most standards a short dude unless everyone else is 7 ft. tall ... Now Go Have a Good Holiday!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

*Bass_n_around*

I'm pretty sure we're going to meet up on the sand one day soon and I look forward to it. 

Tom is certainly wise beyond his years, which he has a lot of.... Everyone says he looks young and clueless, but I assure you he's not that young!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> I'm pretty sure we're going to meet up on the sand one day soon and I look forward to it.
> 
> Tom is certainly wise beyond his years, which he has a lot of.... Everyone says he looks young and clueless, but I assure you he's not that young!


LMAO .. Cant believe you said that after I quoted F&C on your b-day thread ... 
So Happy B-day you old fart


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

fingersandclaws said:


> Abluesman is definately not a liar . . .


Notice you chose not to defend AK as not being an a-hole. Are you calling him one be omission?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah, sad thing, isn't it? Some people


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

heck, I even caught a keeper rock at the Tank...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Notice you chose not to defend AK as not being an a-hole. Are you calling him one be omission?


AK? What about him? Let me write is slower so you guys get it . . . 

Abluesman is not a liar (read slow)


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

French said:


> heck, I even caught a keeper rock at the Tank...


Oh Frenchie ...  congratulations ! You hitting the sand this holiday season?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

nah... I think I am done till the CnR Striper season in the bay and maybe an April drum trip down south. I am heading up to the mountains for an Appalachain Christmas next week. Good luck everyone with dem rocks!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

isnt it early in the season for the cabin fever to set in. Geeze.. Get out and fish. Even if you are in the bay, it's still catch and release season. take a deep breath and relax.

This is supposed to be fun....


----------

